# my collection, new additions elong brazil rb



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are some updated pix of my piranhas. Just recently got the elong and the large red belly.

Special thanks to dippy eggs for a lot of the plants in the elong and rhom tank.

The elong is almost 7 inches and already is my favorite fish. Stares me down in the front of the tank and not afraid of me at all.






















The new red belly also is not skittish at all. He is a brazillian red belly with a purple varient. The picture does not show his color at all, but he has a brilliant purple color past the red. Picture doesnt show him justice. He is 8 inches long and in a solo tank.








Elong and brazil red came from piranha_tank from the forum

The tank above him has a 3.5 inch juvy guyuna rhom. He was in the elongs tank but since the elong arrived he got moved to a 30 planted. Seems to like it. I like it more too. The other tank was a little big for as small as the fish was. Gives him a little growout.
















The last tank is my 125g red belly that houses 9 juvy red bellys ranging from 2 to 3.5 inch redbellys. Little nips here and there but havent lost one in a while now. Not skittish at all any more. The other day I had my hand in the tank to rearrange and two came up about 6 inches away and stared at my hand for a little bit before I chased them away.























The tank is a little plain and needs a lot of work. Took a lot of the driftwood for the other tanks. I want to get a few more large sword plants to put in the tank and keep it a little plain with some large swords.

Anyways enjoy pics. sorry for some bluriness came from phones camera


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

nice like the plants driftwood


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice to see your tanks.

Thanks for sharing!

You know where to go if you ever need help with any of your planted tanks


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice collection, I like your piranhas and your tank. Good job on using the driftwood and plants to create a natural habitat for them. Your reds are also showing good color for that size, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You got some VERY nice fish there. Everything looks good in the tanks. That Elong tank will look awsome once it grows in.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks for the pics richie
shabbir :nod:


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks for all the comments. Cant wait untill the plants and fish grow out.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice collection. Good photos........thanks for posting them.

Love that Elongatus, especially.


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

I almost bought that Elong







but never went to look at it. Looks sweet


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice fish, Sir


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

baliztik terror said:


> I almost bought that Elong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be jealous :rasp:! I drove almost four and half hours each way to pick up that fish.







And glad I did!

Just got back from my aunts for christmas and I took a stroll on the beach and found a ton of a driftwood to add to the rb tank and maybe some of the others. I got some great pieces including a large stump and another stump with roots channeling out. Will post some new pics soon.


----------



## Orracle (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice collection man, I really like the elongs tank, lookin good


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Cool looking ps and tanks!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Very nice collection you have


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking collection









thanks for sharing


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

this thread is a bit old. A lot of those p's are now gone in order to make room for what I really wanted. Those reds are a lot bigger now, Ill post some new pics of my updated collection that I finally got where I wanted it.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice pics dude and really great collection, thank you for showing it off as it is always great to see another persons tank and what they do with it as it sometimes inspires new ideas and different ways of going about a new tank in the future.


----------

